# Job offer KSA



## anne-UK (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, 
I have received a job offer in Riyadh, I wanted to take some opinions before I make up my mind. I have a PhD from the UK but I have no work experience, as I obviously spent all my life in education. The offer was monthly 20 SAR, round tickets to all family members, housing; villa in a compound, and education allowance (23 k annually) for kids over. I hope I can get an advice from anyone who have experience in life in KSA. Ur rapid response is highly appreciated, because I have to reply to the offer. Many thanks


----------



## jrp928 (Jul 27, 2011)

I assume you mean 20k SAR/mo ? Single women have it tough there - some of your notes sounds like you are married? You will not be able to drive, so will be dependent on taxis or friends - presence of hubby could be a make or break issue. Find out details of which compound you will be housed in, what level of house (links to site, or pics of housing would be good), level of health care, dental etc. Frequency of leave ticket payment (probably 1/pa now?) - and money or ticket provided.
Once you know the compound name, do some research for comments on the quality of the housing and services there - there is a very large variation. The good affordable places are heavily booked, so you should enquire if the employer has a house reserved for you+family, or you will be in some sort of temporary housing for a while - I did a month in the Hyatt once whilst waiting for a house to become available. 
Is the employer private or a Govt body? Do you understand the tax and pension issues that may be relevant to your case - financial advice may be necessary.
Wife and I did 9 years in Riyadh, left in 2002. After two tough years witha Govt Hospital, things got much better, and we had a great time, much travelling, many friends (still have many of them), learned a lot. 
Common expression there is 'people come here with 2 buckets - 1 for $, 1 for sh!t - you leave when either one is full'
Come back if you need more info.
jp Oz


----------



## anne-UK (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank u for ur feedback, actually yes I meant 20k/month, my question was is that considered a fair salary or am I being underpaid? 
About accommodation they sent me pics for the villa inside, outside and the recreational facilities. It looks decent. I am married and my hubby is negotiating another offer in Riyadh too. If u can answer me regarding the basic salary I would appreciate it, cause I really have no idea of how much is the average salary in riyadh . Thx again


----------



## jrp928 (Jul 27, 2011)

Bearing in mind I have been out for 9 years, it sounds OK. I was doing computer work for a US company, getting 17k SAR/mo which was good then, but A$ was a lot lower then, so it was very good. I have seen ads for Computer people as low as 6kSAR/mo - salary for same job is dependant on your passport - sub continent, Philipines etc, LOW, westerners, HIGH.
Currently the 20k SAR is GBP3400/mo, so how does that compare with what you can get in UK? BUT if you do it properly, its Tax free. As long as your housing is included completely, and nothing will be deducted. Our only outgoings were long distance phone calls , groceries, entertainment, and car, travel expenses, so you can save a lot on that basis. If they pay you full Economy air fares home once a year, and you buy excursion fares, you can make quite a bit of money - ask the question.

Who is the employer, and whats the name of the compound? Do some research on them both for feedback. I saw quite a few compounds I wouldnt want to live in , and quite a few I couldnt afford.
jp


----------

